# Please help! Worm ID



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

So tonight I found my first ever batch of eggs! I was so excited until I saw these things in the petri dish too.  

Does anyone know what this worm-like thing is? I never saw these before. Could they be some type of parasite that came out with the eggs or something that was probably already in the viv? The frogs are CB Cobalts. I've always followed the bleaching rule when adding plants and everything. Either way this sucks.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tough to tell from the pic... but it looks like a nematode to me... Totally harmless. I've had them with my eggs plenty of times and had no problems. As long as the eggs are fertilized and healthy, you should be fine.

Nemerteans on the other hand... Are a whole different story....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/78350-what.html


----------



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! By looking at comparisons between nematodes and nemerteans, I would agree that they do seem to be nematodes.


----------

